
Why I Only Work Remotely - gregorymichael
https://dev.to/theobendixson/why-i-only-work-remotely-156d
======
masterphilo
There are many reasons why employers may insist on working on-site and most of
them have nothing to do with employee domination and "authoritarianism".
Focusing on those aspects of the relationship in the article with respect to
working on-site/remotely seems to me somewhat one-sided.

